# new on-line REWARD-based magazine! "Pup Culture"



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

http://pupculturemagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/PupCultureDeclowres.pdf

features: 
- Last-Minute Holiday Gift-Guide 
- Winter Wonderland reader photos 
- Rcpt: Cranberry-Coconut Treats / MAKE YOUR OWN TREAT JAR
- Surf Dog Ricochet: paw it forward' 
- Laura Kinsey dog-fashions

*health & wellness * 
DIGESTIVE WOES: HOMEOPATHIC REMEDIES 
WINTER GROOMING TIPS 
T-TOUCH FOR CALMING

*behavior & training*
TO TUG OR NOT TO TUG 
KEEPING YOUR DOG ACTIVE THIS WINTER 
CURING CANINE CANCER 
HOLIDAY SAFETY TIPS

*PRODUCT REVIEWS*: 
NATURAL CALMING PRODUCTS FOR FIDO 
WARREN LONDON 'OATMEAL SHAMPOO'

"Prize-Drawings: 
12 days of Christmas Giveaway: Dec-2nd thru Dec-13th - 
visit our website each day to enter for that day's prize!" :thumbup:


----------

